# Vintage Swedish banana



## mrg (Jan 27, 2022)

The pic was titled 50’s Swedish bike lineup, ck out the banana seat models, wonder the exact yr?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 27, 2022)

Those are nice saddles.


----------



## andybee75 (Feb 8, 2022)

Earliest 1959, because this is the first year with the Pepita pattern on the frames (checkered black and white) on this swedish Crescents. 


			:: Raketsport.com ::


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 28, 2022)

mrg said:


> The pic was titled 50’s Swedish bike lineup, ck out the banana seat models, wonder the exact yr?View attachment 1558248



Man, the handlebars on some of them predate BMX bars by about 15 years as well!


----------

